# PR application processing time!



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

I was wondering if anybody was experiencing unusual delays in receiving notification of any kind from VFS global regarding their PR application. I submitted mine almost a year ago to the day (will be on the 20th) and still no news whatsoever. I was told the following :

"DHA claimed that the PR application is anything from 18-24 months, however, the delay regarding some applications at the moment is solely based on DHA’s useless attempt to upgrade their systems which resulted in countless delays. Over the past few months they have been online for 2 days per week and offline the rest of the time"

Can anybody corroborate such statement?

I was under the impression that, ceteris paribus, the delays should not exceed 10 months which would mean that the outcome of my PR application is 2 months overdue..
I read the following from the VFS Global website's FAQ:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How long will it take to process my application by Department of Home Affairs?*

_This depends on the category of visa application; however applications *have a minimum processing time *of [...] *8 – 10 months for Permanent Residence Permit applications*. The Department of Home Affairs cannot guarantee the outcome or the length of time an application takes to process; neither can it guarantee the return of decision within a certain timeframe. This is due to the fact that applications are assessed individually and individual circumstances can mean processing times may vary and result in longer decision times. Therefore you are requested to wait until a decision on the application is taken since VFS Global does not have any control over the processing times._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Thank you


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

I applied mine in March 2015 and i received outcome September 2015


----------



## annapangolin (Oct 14, 2015)

I applied for mine in August 2014 and it came through in July 2015, so took about a year. My lawyers advised that the shortest turn around times have been 6 months and the longest more than 2 years.

I wish you so much luck, it was a horrible process but it'll be over soon...


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

oceanracer said:


> I was wondering if anybody was experiencing unusual delays in receiving notification of any kind from VFS global regarding their PR application. I submitted mine almost a year ago to the day (will be on the 20th) and still no news whatsoever. I was told the following :
> 
> "DHA claimed that the PR application is anything from 18-24 months, however, the delay regarding some applications at the moment is solely based on DHA?s useless attempt to upgrade their systems which resulted in countless delays. Over the past few months they have been online for 2 days per week and offline the rest of the time"
> 
> ...


I applied for my PR through VFS in May 2015 and received it in October 2015. Got all the sms 's along the way as well.


----------

